# should i run ghrp2 solo?



## ciulloboe (Mar 25, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]I ordered some melanotan from a sponsor and they accidentally sent me a bottle of ghrp2 10mg in addition to what i ordered. I can't find much listed about people who have run it without being on gear or stacking it with cjc and other stuff, but the thing is I am taking a long break from gear and by the time i go on it will probably be expired. If its not worth it ill prolly just give it to a friend or something. [/FONT]


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 25, 2012)

You can run it by itself.. but you will get a much better effect pairing it with a GHRH like CJC 1295w/out dac.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 25, 2012)

Also, how many bottles did you receive.  GHRP/GHRH combos are somewhat of a long term commitment.  Should be run for a minimum of 3 months.  If you end up ordering the GHRH, I would recommend you pick up some more GHRP if you only have a few.

Or just store it in the fridge until you are ready to pick up the rest.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 25, 2012)

You can run it but the pulse you get from it will be light.Get cjc you will get a lot bigger pulse.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 28, 2012)

How does GHRP-2 do with using it just for an appetite stimulant?  What dose would one use for that purpose alone?  I run GH most of the year.



/V


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 28, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> How does GHRP-2 do with using it just for an appetite stimulant?  What dose would one use for that purpose alone?  I run GH most of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



Vic, I've honestly never ran any GHRP by itslef.. always paired it up with Mod grf.. but My dosing was 400mcg's GHRP-2 and 100mcg's ModGRF.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 28, 2012)

Just looking to get an appetite boost....I don't want to use anything else really, I'm set with my gh/slin/igf protocol.  Not using any EQ and GHRP-6 no longer gives me those hunger pains, so I'm going to try GHRP-2.  Thanks!!



/V


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 28, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> Just looking to get an appetite boost....I don't want to use anything else really, I'm set with my gh/slin/igf protocol.  Not using any EQ and GHRP-6 no longer gives me those hunger pains, so I'm going to try GHRP-2.  Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> /V



I can understand that.. I would start a little lower than my dosing.. try 200mcg's and take it from there.  Not sure what type of GHRP-6 dosing you were using.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 28, 2012)

OK, I'll start with 200mcg....I was using GHRP-6 3X a day @ 100mcg (300mcg daily total).  Shall I stick to 3X a day?  Thanks for the help Pitts!



/V


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 28, 2012)

I've used it up to 5 times a day. As long as you leave 2-3 hours between administration, there shouldn't be any risk of desensitization.  So whenever you need that appetite boost.  

Hope the 2 works well for you.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks again, Pitts.  I'll keep you all posted! 



/V


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 28, 2012)

You got it brother.. anytime.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 28, 2012)

On other boards, I've seen members claim "leaner" gains with just a ghrp.  Mostly 6 and 2 though.  But for me, research with these peps are more of a quality of life in regards to sleep and recovery...


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 29, 2012)

^I hear ya, and it makes sense.  I use GH and I now mostly use it for the reason you stated (I change protocols when bulking).  As for the GHRPs, I'm just looking to boost my appetite for when I bulk.  I try to put 7K down a day....and I need all the help I can get.  I have use a sup called "black hole", it gives me a cotton mouth feeling, and it does open up my appetite a bit, I THINK....it could be a placebo effect.  Dono.




/V


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 29, 2012)

you can't beat the body's response to the Ghrelin release from the GHRP's .. I've never used anything nearly as effective.. plus the Ghrelin aids in digestion too.. which is always a plus when your trying to eat thousands and thousands of calories a day.


----------

